

Ask HN:  Should you be able to change git history - bitmilitia

This HN Thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7932624
Talks about a tool where you can change your git history to draw in your GitHub profile.
Obviously I think its a good idea.  Wanted to get the communities thoughts.
======
yebyen
It's not really changing history, just backdating commits. Can anything be
done to stop people adjusting their system clocks, or writing false data into
their commit history? There is no way to disprove those commits, especially
since commit and push are disparate events in git.

